# was



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

wondering if someone might be able to post a list of things needed to get started in rod building and maybe put such a thread in the bible section. I know I will appreciate anything you would be able to help with. thanks in advance:fishing:


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I just started my first rod this weekend. ( see my other post for details) You can get started a lot cheaper than I did. I went a little nuts with the power wrapper and what not, but man am I glad I did ! While not necesaary it made wraps a LOT easier and much neater. I tried a couple by hand first and found out it was much faster and better looking under power. I was doing inlays and trim bands pretty quick- not suggesting I'm good at it- just making a point for the power wrapper. But face it- it really isn't absolutely necessary. 


A visit to mudhole or similar site, rodbuilding.org is a good one, will give you a pretty good idea of what you need. Mudhole sells some fairly basic start up kits that can get you started.

Mudhole has a pretty good video selection and and I like the one by Doc Ski in particular. Advanced Custom Rod Building by Dale Clemens is a good book, perhaps somwhat dated, but thoruogh none the less.

Your idea is a good one but opinions will vary by what is NEEDED and what things just make the job easier.

You can no doubt start out with a few essentials and work your way up from there. The starter kits at mudhole and a video or two is a good place to start.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

In addition to what Surf Cat has already mentioned, you will also need:

Rod wrapping thread: In size B, C or D. With D being the thickest and B being the thinnest.
Color Preserver: For your under wraps if you plan on having those.
Epoxy: I'm using the lite variety and put two coats.
Disposable brushes
Lighter
Sharp Fine Scissors or Razor
Heat based glue for your tip: Same glue you use on your arrows

That stuff is for the guides. If you are also making customized handles or reel seats, you will need a whole bunch of other stuff. Stick to the prefab, cork tape or x-wrap on the handle for your first attempt before diving off the deep end.

After you're done, go to the ATM, withdraw $200 and bring it over to my house to have your rod repaired and rewrapped.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

*Do Not Go To*

MUDHOLE.......It'll make you wanna spend more money than you got lol. I spent an hour last nite drooling over this and that in their catalog, and idk what 7/8ths of that stuff is for. lol


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Actually, the thinnest thread is "A"  

Finish vs Epoxy: finish is a coating over the thread wraps; epoxy is used to glue stuff down/on/together. They are not interchangeable. 

I built my first 4 rods on a stand I built myself out of some 1x4's and bolts with springs for tensioning the thread, using sissors I "borrowed" from my grandma's sewing kit and a lego motor to turn the finish. Total cost: $0  All 4 rods are still in use today. 

I'd do a search in the rod/plug/rig building forum and read through it. There's a lot of info in the forum. Have fun!


----------



## Finfan (Jun 4, 2007)

*Old School*

I built my own many years ago out of sme 1x4s. Basically a 3 - 4 long section with an upright on each end withh a "V" knotch in the top of each upright to hold the rod. I glued some heavy felt in each notch to protect the rod. Added rollers a few years later. Some bolts with springs and washers provide mounting for the thread spools under tension. (still use it today!!) You can improve / improvise as you get better. The one thing you really need up front is a good slow motor to rotate the rod as the finish dries to an even coat.

Or spend big bucks ang get all the fancy stuff before you find out if you like it, or are any good at it


----------

